# Bổ sung kẽm Bio Island Zinc Úc 120v



## pham van quyet (24/7/19)

Việt nam hiện nay có rất nhiều bé suy dinh dưỡng thể thấp còi mà một trong các nguyên nhân quan trọng là do bé thiếu kẽm . Việc bổ sung kẽm trong các bữa ăn của bé vẫn chưa đủ. Ba mẹ nên bổ sung kẽm từ bên ngoài. Kẽm Bio Island Zinc Úc 120v là sự bổ sung hoàn hảo kẽm để cho cơ thể bé phát triển toàn diện.

_*Những biểu hiện của thiếu kẽm là gì ? *_
- Trẻ lười ăn, rối loạn tiêu hóa, thiếu ngủ, bé hay khóc đêm .
- Trẻ chậm phát triển chiều cao, thấp hơn so với bạn cùng lứa.
- Tóc trẻ hay bị sơ, rối, dễ rụng .
- Móng tay của bé yếu, hay bị gẫy. Trên đầu ngón tay mẹ để ý có nốt trắng .
- Trẻ hay mắc các bệnh về đường tiêu hóa như đau bụng, đầy hơi, táo... hoặc các bệnh về đường hô hấp





_Viên kẽm Bio Island Zinc giúp bé ăn ngon, tránh các bệnh về đường tiêu hóa _​_*Tại sao nên bổ sung Kẽm Bio Island Zinc cho bé? *_
- Trong cơ thể, kẽm là thành phần quan trọng đóng vai trò cấu tạo và điều hòa hơn 300 enzyme tham gia vào quá trình chuyển hóa thức ăn , hấp thu các chất dinh dưỡng .
- Tăng cường hệ miễn dịch, chống lại các vi khuẩn có hại xâm nhập cơ thể.
- Kẽm có vai trò giúp bé cảm giác ăn ngon miệng, đặc biệt đối với những bé lười ăn .
- Đối với trẻ có hệ tiêu hóa kém, hay bị tiêu chảy. Khi dũng Kẽm Bio Island, thì hiện tượng tiêu chảy cũng giảm đi đáng kể .
- Đủ kẽm trong cơ thể sẽ sinh là chất xúc tác ARN một chất quan trọng trong quá trình tạo ADN và protein. Do đó cải thiện hooc môn tăng trưởng chiều cao, tránh tình trạng thấp còi.
- Kẽm giúp hệ thần kinh phát triển, giúp trẻ có tư duy và trí nhớ tốt .

_*Thành phần của Kẽm Bio Island Zinc Úc 120v *_
- 3 mg Equiv , to zinc
- 21 mg Zinc Gluconate

_*Trẻ em bao nhiêu tuổi thì dùng được Kẽm Bio Island Zinc ? *_
Đối tượng dùng là trẻ em trên 1 tuổi

_*Hướng dẫn sử dụng Kẽm Bio Island Zinc đúng cách. *_
Trẻ em từ 1-8 tuổi ngày 1 viên
Trẻ em 9 tuổi trở lên : ngày 2 viên
Đối với các trẻ còn nhỏ , mẹ có thể nghiền nát viên thuốc ra để bé dễ uống hơn .

_*Đóng gói quy cách Kẽm Bio Island Zinc*_
Hộp có 120 viên

_*Bảo quản *_
Để nơi cao ráo, tránh ánh nắng mặt trời, để xa tầm tay trẻ em .

_*Xuất xứ Kẽm Bio Island Zinc*_
nhập khẩu chính hãng Úc

_*Mua Kẽm Bio Island Zinc ở đâu ? Giá tốt ? *_
shopmebao.vn luôn là địa chỉ tin cậy của các mẹ khi cần tìm mua sản phẩm cho con. Shop nhận chuyển hàng toàn quốc .


----------



## nguyễn văn tâm (24/7/19)

có cần lắm k


----------

